# Some Milling & Turning for you.



## woodpig (27 Dec 2016)

Enjoy.

https://youtu.be/SzgPOJPTo_A


----------



## r0nmlt (28 Dec 2016)

ave is awesome.

Sent from my GT-I9515 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lons (28 Dec 2016)

Interesting but what's the point? Have I missed something? I wouldn't subject my little lathe to all that moisture.

Bob


----------



## NazNomad (28 Dec 2016)

Since we're posting ''soaking your gear in vegetable matter'' videos ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siUaw_L-hrw


----------



## Robbo3 (29 Dec 2016)

Cindy Drozda turns a salad bowl from a Romanesco Cauliflower 
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guClqaO57yU

Cindy Drozda peels kholrabi on the lathe 
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deqFU3wQeQ4


----------



## AES (29 Dec 2016)

I had to check each link (quickly) just to be sure, but as I expected before I started, I find myself forced to ask "Why"? or "What for?"

And it's not even April 1.

AES


----------



## NazNomad (29 Dec 2016)

... not forgetting https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbzw6y0pF3U


----------



## heimlaga (1 Jan 2017)

Suddenly I feel very sane.......


----------

